# For Someone Special



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Our mom hates the cold but we loooove to go out and play in the snow. Mom said she was much warmer today because of a special friend so we got to go outside and play several times today, what a blast we had. As promised here are some pictures of us having fun. 
Lots of love for our someone special.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Great pictures...they are so cute!!!! So does that mean you were snuggling with someone?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Any excuse is a good one to see more pics of your handsome boys, Leeann. And these photos are GREAT ! They are beautiful boys. So now......... what gives?? I'm confused!!!!! :suspicious: :frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yes Leeann, did someone special give you a snuggy? or a new puppy? the 2nd would make me feel all warm. Stinkin cute Neezers.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww Leeann these are GREAT!!! I especially love the snow faces! And the last one of Riley made me crack up, LOL! You are too sweet, btw! Thanks for dedicating these to me. 

To all who are confused: Leeann is just thanking me for the neckwarmer I knit for her. She's always complaining about how cold she is when she takes the boys out and that's why there are so few pics and videos of them in the snow. So I knit her a very warm neckwarmer and now she has no excuse! Here's the neckwarmer I made her:



















She took a picture with it on to thank me, but I'll let her post that if she wants to! 

PS: Leeann, I hope it's okay I outed myself? LOL, I'm not sure if you wanted it kept a secret...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Curious minds want to know!!! I love to watch your boys play outside. I think Lilly needs a play mate.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, that is beautiful! It looks very warm and comfy. Did you think of it yourself, or are there patterns for such things? I love the colors. 

What a sweet friend! I'm sure Riley and Monte are SO grateful! 

Leeann,
You took some very good pictures of your boys! They are gorgeous, out playing in the snow! I don't know who the little man with his hair on fire is, but Riley sure makes a good look-alike in that last photo! 

Did you have trouble combing them out?

Post more any time!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh this is very cool... Now Leeann you must have Brad take a picture of you modeling Lina's beautiful neckwarmer!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I love the pics they are sooo stinkin cute. 
The scarve is beautifeul just another talented forum member!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

OOPS I guess Lina and I posted at the same time. 

Lina the neck warmer is very pretty. That was thoughtfull of you .


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww...okay...very nice Lina...I would love to see the picture of her wearing it!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, this was from a pattern, actually. I usually only knit from patterns... I'm always scared of making my own, though maybe I will someday!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for outing yourself Carolina, I really fumbled that one LOL.

I kept seeing pictures of these neckwarmers Carolina was making and I LOVED them, I asked her if I could have the pattern with hopes that one of my family members would make one for me. I have always hated scarves, every time you lean over an end would come flying off and not to mention how many times I've closed them in the car door only to find I dragged it on the street the whole way home :frusty: When I got home from work on Friday there was a package in the mail for me, I was absolutely thrilled to find it to be one of Carolina's neckwarmers. She does an amazing job on these and I just love the buttons, they really add to it. It has been snowing all day today so I put my neckwarmer on and went out to play with the boys, helped DH clean up the cars and driveway then brought the boys back out for more fun, the neckwarmer was ALL that I knew it would be, it stayed in place and kept me extra warm. Carolina I could not thank you enough, you are a sweat heart for making this for me :hug:.

Here is one of the pictures I sent to Carolina with me wearing my new neckwarmer, it is a bad picture of me but Riley & the neckwarmer look great!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I am glad you posted Lina cause my mind went somewhere else that someone else in her household did something special for her!!! <BG> Leeann- I was thinking it was your puppy earning tricks!!!

Lina- I think you should open a store!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yay! leeann you and ry are gorgeous. And Lina, the neck warmer is fab.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love the pictures!!! The neck warmer is beautiful Lina and how thoughtful of you to do that for our special Leeann. 

Leeann, I think the picture of you modeling the neck warmer is a beautiful picture of you and Riley both!!! 

Thankfully we don't have snow, just upper 60's to low 70's temps and sunny!!! :whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, I agree that's a great picture of the three of you (Ry, the neckwarmer and you, LOL!). I'm so glad that it's doing its job well and keeping you warm on a cold day!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love Riley and Monte! They are just adorable. Those are wonderful photos of them. So adorable! Riley has a really nice haircut, Leeann - do you scissor cut him yourself? That's the look I'm aiming for with Lincoln when I give him a trim.

Carolina, what a beautiful neckwarmer! Do you have a special place you buy your yarns from? You always choose such striking colors.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I saw Heat Mizer, I didn't know what to think. :biggrin1: It brought back memories. Christmas day this year, my kids sang the Heat Mizer song. Anyway, great pics Leeann and I love the neck warmer. Great job Lina.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

The snow pictures were awesome! Lina's talent and generosity thrills me. This forum and what people do for others is priceless )sorry to sound like a credit card commercial, but you guys are incredible!)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the photos! Lina you should knit, knit, knit, knit and then sell all the stuff to us in Chicago! I've never seen a neck warmer before, I wear a scarf almost every day when it's cold though. That's just beautiful and so thoughful! You did a great job, you're very talented.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wonderful pictures, Leeann of you wearing the lovely neckwarmer and Riley and Monte playing in the snow. 

Carolina, that was such a sweet, generous and thoughtful gesture. What a pretty neckwarmer.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, that is gorgeous!!!!! Lina, I already know you're a talented knitter and I just love your neckwarmer! It's perfect, just as Leeann has described. I too find it a pain in the patootie to wear a scarf sometimes. If you do end up selling any of your knitting, you MUST let me know 'k? 

Leeann, you look great with your Riley boy there!! I love your boys, Riley is a big ol' hairy teddy bear like my Ricky is and of course Monte reminds me of Sammy. So now, no excuse, girl. Get out there and take more pictures !!! :whoo:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a beautiful neck warmer, Carolina! You're such a sweetheart to do that for poor, frozen Leeann :smow: And I can see from the pix that Monte and Riley are very happy you have such a big, kind, generous heart


----------

